# Cinnamon Tea Wine



## Kivanc (Mar 18, 2019)

12 cinnamon sticks
3 litres of water
2 tsp of yeast energizer
500 ml of concentrated grape juice
Lemon juice from one lemon
1/4 teaspoons of yeast nutrient
1 packet of Bioferm Rouge
Sugar until specific gravity reaches around 1.110 (2.20 lbs)

I made mine around 14% estimated ABV. I spared concentred grape juice, yeast nutrient, 1 tsp sugar for making yeast starter.


----------



## Kivanc (Mar 24, 2019)

I left the sticks to boil for 5 minutes.


----------

